# 3D scorpion sterio stack



## tpe (Oct 30, 2008)

This is two stacked (in combineZP) images of a scorpion that stowed away in the GFs backbpack after an Italian camping trip, each image is 6 pics stacked together to get the DOF (f8 1/60 105mm sig macro), then my new little pet was moved a little and the same 6 pics taken at a slightly different angle. You have to be able to go crosseyed to see it properly i am afraid. Then you should see three images of which the middle one should be in 3D. This image is too small to see the detail but hopeflly you can get the idea. It is my first time at sterio and I am thrilled that it worked, also that my model stayed so still for the whole procedure (It had to be repeated a couple of times because the flash was giving some odd exposures). It is really quite a friendly scorpion, i have been prodding it about into the right position with my fingers and it hasn't even tried to sting yet. Landscape is not a good format for 3D, but i didnt find that out till just now, portrait would be much better as it will fit on the screen better, so i am afraid a lot of detail has gone in the resizing. There is a slighly larger, but still screen res friendly, one here.





Hopefully he or shee will stay still for another session in landscape format, as there is not even a fly around at the moment it is so cold here.
Thanks for looking
tim


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Oct 30, 2008)

i see nothing.


----------



## tpe (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry if you see nothing it is the host playing up again, please try pressing F5 to refresh the page.

thanks

tim


----------



## HoboSyke (Oct 30, 2008)

IM not sure exaclty what im supposed to be seeing, perhaps a slightly more detailed explanation ?


----------



## tpe (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Hobo, you should be able to see a 3d photo, but it is a bit difficult seeing them and not everyone can. the two pictures are supposed to represent the image that each eye would see when looking at the subject. To see it in 3d you have to superimpose one image ontop of the other by going a little crosseyed. your brain does the rest. It can be quite effective. Try being directly infront of the screen, perhaps a little nearer than you usually get. Then go a little crosseyed. you end up seeing three images, the center image is the left hand image in the right eye superimposed on the right hand image in the left eye. If you then concentrate on the center image you should quite clearly see it as 3d and in this case it makes it clearer which legs are infront of what etc. I think it was the victorians that started it with some novelty cards, but it is actually usefull for mathmatitians for plots and biologists and chemists looking at molecule representations etc. 

I hope that helps, it can be quite difficult and gives me a headache.

tim


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 31, 2008)

A little crosseyed?  Wow.  I was nearly kissing the screen trying to go crosseyed enough.

I know exactly what you mean.  It's like those images of nothingness, but then you relax your eyes and they cross and an image appears.  Same concept of how to do it.

Remember these things?    link

I don't think you actually cross your eyes to do it.  It's the opposite.  Your eye's perception moves outward as you are trying to get them to focus past the screen.


----------



## tpe (Nov 2, 2008)

mrodgers those things hurt my eyes even more, but i just had to geo and take a look, it took half an hour but i managed to relearn how to do it, yes i think you are right you have to place your point of vision behind the image instead of infront with those.

I am afraid i had to have another go with the poor little scorpion but with portrait this time.

1200 pixel wide one here.

Last one of the scorpion here, i promise, i hope it is easy to pick out...




tim


----------

